# Members of GLoNM visits mt everest#1 phnm



## Ripcord22A (Nov 20, 2015)

It was an amazing night.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw some of the pictures online, looked like a great turnout! (Cerrillos Brethren looking snappier than most, as expected.)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 21, 2015)

Thats me leaning foreward.  There was somewhere around 40 GLoNM brothers.  Our GM and most if our GrandLine.  Their Deputy GM was there as well. It was a great night of brother hood


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Thats me leaning foreward.


Stuck between Johnny and Zayd...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup...they were just elected master and JW respectively


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2015)

I heard! Really excited for their years leading the first TO in the state.


----------

